# (IN) HRCH UH Crosspeakes Colonel Cooper.....500 pts



## Josh Ward (Sep 10, 2003)

Available at stud

HRCH UH Crosspeake’s Colonel Cooper

500+ HRC Points (one of only 19 chesapeakes)

Lean/Muscular 75 pounds
Runs hard on marks and blinds
Calm temperament
Excels in the upland field
Hunts Sept-Feb retrieves everything from doves to swans with style
Proven Pedigree for generations
1st and only father/son 500 HRC point dogs

Sire: HRCH UH Clippers Dakota Hunter (also 500 hrc points)
http://www.crosspeakekennels.com/Dakota Pedigree.pdf

Dam: HR UH Double Chocolate Mocha
http://www.crosspeakekennels.com/Mocha Pedigree.pdf

UKC R187-219
AKC SR37431709
CERF CB-365556 (2012-66)
Hips – Good
Elbows – Normal
DM - Normal


[email protected]
317-491-8854








































**************

_Duplicate ad posted 10/22/12
_


----------

